# Dynex 520Watt Power Supply fan reving up and down rapidly



## storm180 (Sep 8, 2011)

So a few months ago I had to purchase a new power supply on the fly so I ran over to best buy and picked up an over prices Dynex dx-520wps. So everything went fine with the install and then a few hours later I noticed when there was CPU load it would rev up and down in rapid sucession until the CPU load was not there.

For example like playing a game on facebook like slots or something. It will rev up and down until I close the window. Its really loud also. Normally when there is no cpu load its very quiet like when I am typing this right now. It also revs up when I spin my mouse scroll button on a busy webpage that has banners and such.

Now the motherboard has no PSU controls and I know the old PSU didn't do this. There are no bios controls for the PSU fan and the fan does not have a high - low switch.

I called best buy tech support and they couldn't give me an answer if this was normal. They are truely idiots over there. I do fix computer for a living and I have not found any complaints online about this paticular psu doing this stuff. I was tempted just to pull the PSU and get a new one from besty buy and see if I experience a issue since its still under warranty.

There was an incident not to long ago where is reved up and it did it for like 20 minutes, its was pretty annoying. Then the computer just shut itself off. That hasn't happened. I would just hate to disconnect everything deal with the bozos at best buy and then have it do the same thing.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built post the specs.

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU

Dynex are very low quality PSU and very well could be the cause of your problem.

Boot into the BIOS and post any temp and voltage readings.


----------



## storm180 (Sep 8, 2011)

HP A6200N

Operating system installed
Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium

Processor
AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor 5000+ 
• 2.60 GHz, 512KB+512KB L2 Cache, 2000 MT/s System Bus 

Chipset
NVIDIA nForce 430 Chipset

Memory type
4 gigs of DDR2-SDRAM

Video
Nvidia 1 gig Geforce 9400 GT

Yeh but the dynex brand can't be as bad as the 300watt OEM HP had installed which burnt out. I mean if the PSU bad, thats another story. I was just wondering if anyone every heard the reving thing and what was causing it and if this was normal for dynex?

Bios temps are within where they should be. I did load up speed fan and went to the site that gives the issues. Its actually a flash ad on the top of the page which is causing a memory leak in IE which in turn is causing the the psu fan issue and as the cpu goes up the fan speeds up and the cpu goes down the fan spings slower creating that reving noise. I don't remember the other PSU doing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you sure it's the PSU fan and not the CPU fan revving up?

Dynex are definitely not a good supply if it is actually the supply that would mean a simple CPU load is causing the supply to heat up and need more cooling.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Dynex PSU is very poor quality and possibly worse quality than the 300W OEM.
I would tend to think the same as wrench97 about the CPU fan being the one that frequently changing RPM's. If it is the PSU, return it to BB and exchange it for a good quality unit.


----------



## storm180 (Sep 8, 2011)

Well thanks for the advice. I guess I will replace this power supply. At the time I had no other choice but to buy it from best buy because I needed it right away. Also at the time the only PSUs they had were dynex.

I am sure its the fan on the psu. I had my computer open and put my hand up to psu and could feel the change of speed.

Thanks again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome. We suggest a 550W minimum good quality PSU for any PCI-E PC.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (Not the GS or CX Series) are top quality.


----------



## storm180 (Sep 8, 2011)

So I got credit from best buy to get another PSU and the only thing they had in stock was a thermaltake tr2 series 600. So I got it home installed it and went to a few pages that caused a high cpu load and sure enough it started reving. Not as loud as the other one I had. So I brought that one back and tried 430 watt one because thats all they had when I went back. Sure enough same thing happened. 

Now the stock psu didn't do this. Is there anything else I should be looking at. I have a couple of other computers that do not have this problem. It just seems to be an issue with this one in paticular with the reving fan and I can confirm it is the PSU fan reving and nothing else. There is also nothing in the bios about any fan control.

Thanks.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It' rare for PSU fans to rev up and down to the point where it's noticeable. They use large fans that run at lower rpms while still drawing lots of air in. CPU fans however will and do go up and down depending on load and the fact that you hear it rev louder while doing cpu intensive tasks points towards that. Use this: Core Temp and report back the temp of your cpu.


----------



## nybigapple (Nov 15, 2011)

The only fans that change rpms dynamically are ones with temperature sensors. There's no way to know your power supply can know your cpu is running at a higher load, other than an increase in temperature that results.

While the thermaltake did have an intelligent fan, the dynex didn't. So the speed of the fan of the dynex couldn't have fluctuated like you say.

I'm inclined to think it's not the psu fan you're hearing. It must be either the cpu fan, a case fan, or the gpu fans. Are you listening to the increase fan rev with the case open?


----------



## storm180 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok so the CPU temp was a 9c and maxed at 24c with the cpu intensive flash running on a website. CPU was at 64 to 75%. The rev up and down went with how the cpu was going up and down.

I realize there is no sensor on the PSU fan but it is happening I am looking right at. The CPU fan is spinning normally and not reving. The psu fan is though. This is why I posted this because I cannot explain it. 

As I said before the rev noise is lower than the dynex but its defintley coming from the PSU. I can even feel the change with my hand when I open the case.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

None of the PSU's you have tried have been good quality but the PSU fan should not rev up and down noticeably.
Possibly a power source problem? Is the PC plugged directly into a wall receptacle? Have you tried another receptacle on another circuit?


----------



## storm180 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeh I realize these PSU is not a good quality but this computer isn't really high end either. However the stock psu didn't do this which was only a 300 watt CPU. Now I have called HP and they told me that replacing with the same stock PSU might fix the problem. However I really doubt it though. They could not give me a reasonable reason why it was doing this.

I was plugged into a power strip and then I tried it in the wall and got the same results. I even plugged it into a different wall outlet on another circuit. Same results.


----------

